# Google Finance



## younginvestor (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I've been using google finance to track funds etc for sample investments. Just noticed though that it doesn't seem to be adding up the values correctly.

I attached a screen shot that makes it really obvious.

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## balk (Dec 6, 2010)

USD? Did you set the default currency to Canadian?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

That's what it is. You're on google.com and not google.ca.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Instead of creating a new thread on Google Finance, I thought I'd just ask here. The big thing I like about it is that you can use Google Spreadsheet and use a function that pulls prices right off the Finance site.

So =GoogleFinance("Symbol"; "Price") and your spreadsheet updates as the information becomes available.

I just hold TD e-series funds, but the problem is that I can't seem to find the US Index in $US dollars (TDB952). I can find all the other ones, but not this one. Anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think you can track Cdn mutual funds using google finance.

Instead, enter TDB952 into
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/my-watchlist/

***************************
As corrected by posters below, you can search for canadian mutual funds.
In the Google Quotes field, type, MUTF_CA:td, and the typeahead function will show possible matches.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

You can track a lot of mutual funds in google finance. 
I track our e-series as the poster above mentions. TDB90X


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I'm in the same boat. I use google spreadsheet =googlefinance() to track all my investments. It's way more flexible than any of the specialized portfolio tracking software out there. But the data is not very reliable, it frequently returns "n/a" or error, from a query.

One usually use the format "MUTF_CA:TDB902" to indicate a Canadian mutual fund. But it doesn't look like Google Finance has TDB952 on their records at all.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

I guess it appears that the US index in US dollars is the odd man out. I checked some other sites like Yahoo and they don't have it listed too. I guess I'll just keep doing it manually.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

I figured out a work around for this. It's a lot more work and might require a little more thought to set up (involving hidden sheets too).

Basically you can import web pages right into the worksheet and harvest the information from there.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but my question is directly related - I'm just starting with Google Finance and my dividends are not being calculated properly.

For instance, I have 50 TSE:HSE and receive $15.00 quarterly. Google Finance is reporting 0.30 (30 cents) rather than $15.00. All my dividends are off similar to this. Has anyone else had issues with dividend tracking using Google Finance?


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Edit your portfolio, at the bottom is 'Enable dividend reporting (proceeds are deposited to cash) '


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> Google Finance is reporting 0.30 (30 cents) rather than $15.00.


Google Finance reports dividend per share, not the total amount. They add the total to your Cash position.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a real bug with Google Finance dividend reporting. They recorded the same dividend payment twice for some of my positions:



















The Cash balance is wrong too. It double-counts both payments.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

GoldStone said:


> Google Finance reports dividend per share, not the total amount. They add the total to your Cash position.


Ahhh that makes complete sense, thank you. Doing the math 50 shares x .30 = $15.00.

My cash balance is still out but it could be an inputting error on my part.

Good to know about the double entries, I'll check my portfolio for any duplicates while I'm checking everything else.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Google Finance has a lot of errors with dividends and splits. It's pretty annoying. I wish they had some crowdsourcing approach for identifying and eliminating errors (a la wikipedia).


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

My brokerage and google account always show two different totals. (a few dollars) I looked at it many, many times for errors. I can't figure it out. 
I use my brokerage market value for calculations. 

Dollar is in CDN 
Do not have dividend reporting enabled. 
Share and cost price is correct. 
?stumped?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

My brokerage (TDW) uses the last bid price to value the portfolio at the end of the day. I think this practice is not uncommon ("the stock is only worth as much as someone is willing to bid for it").

Google Finance uses the close price. The difference between bid and close on a few of your positions may explain the difference.


----------

